# xNFJ



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I'm fairly sure I'm turning into an xNFJ. I keep switching functions like crazy. 

Here's why:
I have this desperate need to plan everything. If I don't know what's going on I need to figure it out, or plan it myself. (j function)
I've been keeping my room clean. Whattttt? My room hasn't been clean like this since...never. (j function)
Oh, and I had a conversation about my feelings the other day. Normally they are untouchable. And I didn't feel vulnerable while I was talking about them. It was fine. not just one conversation, but two. (extroverted feeling vs. introverted feeling)

And another thing, I've been more logical lately. Much more. Haven't been feeling things as intensely. It's just...there. 

In conclusion, since I keep switching from ENFP to xNFJ and basically and type of NF you could be, I decided that I do not have a type. This is possible because my functions could still need establishing. I'm still a kid, really, and I'll have a definite type when I'm older. But for now, not so much. 

So I'll be switching it back to Unknown Personality again. There, I said it. 

-ViktoriaMJ*


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Whatever you are, we love you. :happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Become an INFJ so we can have our little parties! =D


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't do it, Join the INFP clan!


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Interesting!
You don't have to be either one or the other of any of the pairings, you could be somewhere in the middle, and therefore not express your type very strongly.
It can definitely seem confusing, but I think it's cool.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

ENFJ? I think you're ENFX, like my ENFP sister. She's usually ENFP but sometimes she goes quite J. 
I have sort of the same problem. I sometimes wonder if I'm ISFJ, but I'm so inuitive I don't see how I could be logically. Damn MBTI it can be so confusing 
Anyways, whatever you are you are still Viktoria


----------

